# Olympic tickets  who's got what?



## shoeey (31 May 2011)

Has anyone had money taken out of their accounts yet  apparently if you haven't by the end of today you've not got any.

I found it all too off-putting and didn't apply - wish I had now!


----------



## amc (31 May 2011)

I thought you had until the 16th June to have monies taken out of your account ?


----------



## Pablo349 (31 May 2011)

amc said:



			I thought you had until the 16th June to have monies taken out of your account ?
		
Click to expand...

Likewise, I thought that. I've had no money, was meant to have had £96 taken out for 3 cheap tickets to the rowing finals. Hope I have got them.....


----------



## CalllyH (31 May 2011)

I've had nothing baaaaah only wanted two show jumping tickets


----------



## Polotone (31 May 2011)

I know people who have rowing, tennis and volleyball no horse stuff yet ....fingers crossed I want XC


----------



## Rambo (31 May 2011)

Nothing taken so don't expect I have got anything. Only applied for early rounds of SJ'ING too...thought nobody would be that interested in those :-(

The whole thing does seem to be a bit of a joke though. Basically if you are willing to gamble and apply for loads of tickets you have a far greater chance of getting something...


----------



## Tanta (31 May 2011)

Nothing taken yet - applied for about 2K worth of different tickets - from difficult to get ones like athletics and gymnastics, basktetball final, a few tennis, and the SJ final, Kur and XC day - hope we get something!


If we dont, might just take a picnic down to the south coast, and watch some distant sailing from the cliff tops!


----------



## Mav (31 May 2011)

Yes, I've got tickets !!  Money taken from my credit card on the 28th May for 6 cross country tickets.  I also applied for the eventing showjumping but didn't get those.  At least I've got some - any rather excited now!!!!

On the news this morning it said all money to be taken by tonight.

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## BarmyC (31 May 2011)

I have some for the 2nd day of eventing dressage


----------



## starsky (31 May 2011)

I only applied for the Freestyle dressage final and have had money taken out of my account today - yipeeeee!!!  Can't wait!


----------



## SamandMonty (31 May 2011)

I think I've got tickets for the Kur!!! applied for xc and sj of eventing too but chuffed that we got something, espcially if it is the Kur!!


----------



## KateB999 (31 May 2011)

Just checked my credit card bill and saw money had been taken ...   Then checked the amount and it doesn't look as though I have been allocated any tickets for Eventing I had wanted to see :-(  My partner will be happy though, looks like he has his football and Basketball ... 

Darn it ...


----------



## KatiePalmer (31 May 2011)

We had our money taken out on the 28th too 

I applied for all three days of the eventing and judging by the money that's been taken we've got Dressage & XC - which suits me!! It could be dressage & SJ but I think the SJ (and medal ceremony) was probably more over subscribed so its more likely to be XC - but I am happy with either WOOOO!


----------



## Fallenrose (31 May 2011)

Has anyone had money taken from Visa debit card yet? I haven't had any money taken - but paid on debit, not credit card. Think I'm just clutching at straws - I really want tickets!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (31 May 2011)

Hi

I've applied for two cross-country tickets only. That's all I want. Will be gutted if I don't get them! No activity showing on my account yet. Trying to stay calm! 

Congrats to anyone who does get them


----------



## Albertina (31 May 2011)

I have had money from Visa debit and looks like I have had the top tier tickets for the eventing show jumping & medals. As that is all we applied for. I am SO chuffed


----------



## KingfisherBlue (31 May 2011)

Congrats, Albertina! Wow - amazing news


----------



## SamuelWhiskers (31 May 2011)

I'm visa debit, and nothing taken from 2 accounts we applied under :-( hope we get something!


----------



## Springs (1 June 2011)

There is a note on the offical web site to say that funds will be taken from accounts between the 10 May and 10 June, you will then recieve notification on the 24th June of what you have won!


----------



## Rambo (1 June 2011)

Yes, and they've subsequently stated that all monies will have been collected by e.d of 31-may.

I wonder what they will do about those numpties who applied for loads of tickets in the hope of getting 'something' and who then can't afford all that they won ? I would be rather precede if they were allowed to be selective about what tickets they accepted. To my mind if you can't pay for everything you requested then you should get nothing and all your tickets go back into the pool.....


----------



## bliss87 (1 June 2011)

nothing... im well gutted =(


----------



## miss_molly (1 June 2011)

I applied for the dressage finals. Nothing taken as of this morning. Must have been sold out! Cant believe I didnt get a ticket.


----------



## amc (1 June 2011)

Yippee ! I've had money taken off my debit card but only for 2 "top tier" tickets......for 30th, 31st  July (eventing) or 6th August (show jumping) so pleased just can't wait to see what exactly I've got but very happy with any of them !


----------



## Marydoll (1 June 2011)

Ive had money taken as well for the xc and event sj, theyve taken all monies for 4 tickets, does that mean ive got them.....im so confused


----------



## millimoo (1 June 2011)

Dont give up hope - I had last night.
However checked my statement just now, and the funds have been taken this afternoon for my 3 top tier tickets for the Individual Dressage Finals and ceremony - hurrah!!!


----------



## PONYPANTSX (1 June 2011)

Still havnt got any  I doubt i will tho :'(


----------



## woodtiger (2 June 2011)

I applied for two tickets for the team SJ final and two tickets for the individual SJ final and medal ceremony - very early, I think at the beginning of March.  If I had been successful in all my bids it would have cost £650.  I've had the price of two individual final tickets taken from my account, and given all the tales of people getting nothing, am feeling extremely lucky and pleased.  Now I have to decide who to take with me:  husband who isn't a big SJ fan or best friend who is?!? I've heard the equestrian events are those that are sold out.


----------



## Tim's Girl (2 June 2011)

i applied for all the equestrian events and ive had money taken out for what looks like the cross country. my friend ordered the same tickets and we think she has cross country and either early rounds of dressage or early sj. so spare set of xc!!!! so glad didnt get all as we both couldnt really afford it. just waiting now for final confirmation of tickets. hurry up end of june!!!


----------



## rambling (3 June 2011)

I have got half of what I applied for either Team Eventing XC or Team Eventing Dresssage .
Cant tell which I got as I'm 60 next year so both are special senior rate £16  jammy or what?


----------



## Tim's Girl (24 June 2011)

had tickets confirmed weds. i got xc and my friend got day 2 of evening dressage, eventing sj and team dressage day 1. sooo pleased as we really wanted the eventing tickets. dressage tickets for 2nd and 3rd aug still avaliable at £65 and £95 through 2nd chance offers although eventing and showjumping completly sold out. i got an email about it


----------



## somethingorother (24 June 2011)

I got an email saying i had been alocated some or all of my tickets. But that was a week ago and nothing has come out of my bank. So i think they made a mistake, i'm pretty gutted. Had come to terms that they had all gone and i had none until i got the email, then i got all excited.  

ETS checked my email for 5th time today (as for the last week) and i got dressage tickets, YAYYYYYYY! I'm going to the olympics   What a strange way of doing things, it's all been very confusing. But never mind, worked out in the end yayyyy


----------



## jesterfaerie (24 June 2011)

2 for the Show Jumping final


----------



## chicaboo (24 June 2011)

I got two x country tickets - applied for two SJ finals as well but so pleased to get something - now just gotta work out how to travel!! Anyone know which London Mainline station is nearest to Greenwich Park dont know if i can face the tube its bad enough on a normal day


----------



## amc (24 June 2011)

Yippee ! Got 2 xc tickets !


----------



## kiritiger (24 June 2011)

Yay, I got 3 XC tickets!!


----------



## amy_b (24 June 2011)

Thomas cook got them thats who!! thats why the XC has sold out because they are selling deals including acc. 
absolute farse. how is that fair, if they are allowed to buy them then sell them on then why aren't we?! hypocrites.


----------

